# Can anyone help look after my cats for 1+ year?



## LaurenDem (Aug 27, 2014)

I have 2 beautiful cats that are my world, unfortunately circumstances have arisen where I have had to moved back in with my dad and he will not allow me to bring them with me, I have asked all of my friends and family but no one can help me. 

They have been living with someone who agreed to look after them until I get enough money together to buy my own house (Hopefully the middle of next year) but since she has been looking after them she has adopted an additional 7 cats and i fear it is causing health issues with my 2, they have been great looking after them so far but I don't really feel it is my place to tell them how many cats they can have :crying:

I have 1 male (Black and White) who is 2 and 1 female (Grey Tabby) who is 2 and a half, the male has been spayed but the female has not as we would like to breed her when she moves back in with us. 

They are both very well behaved, litter trained and are mainly indoor cats. They currently live with other animals including multiple cats, dogs and rabbits and have been fine with them. I can of course provide food and litter for them and can pay someone to look after them as i do with the current person. 

I live in Manchester in the UK and my partner has a car so we can travel to visit them but I do not want them being too far away.

I realise most people will advise me that i should just give them up and get new ones when i get my house, but they are not an old pair of shoes, these cats are my family and I will do anything to protect them and look after them, its just a shame my parents do not feel the same :frown:

I would be forever grateful if someone could help me out :001_tt1:

Kind Regards

Lauren


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Lovely cats, I hope you can find someone to help you.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

That's huge, huge ask to ask someone to look after an entire, calling female without letting her out by mistake. It's also a big ask of her to breed at 3 years old, and to call constantly up to that point. I respectfully suggest that you spay her before asking anyone to take her on. I breed and have lots of security measures in the house to ensure none of the cats get out, i.e, 3 doors between them and the outside at all times, screens everywhere etc, etc. My housemate, who I've lived with for years and who knows the cats as well as I do, will look after them when I have to go away, and even though he knows the system and the cats and the warning signs, I still worry when I leave him in charge of a calling female, even though my cats have never shown a massive inclination to go out. This really is a big ask.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

You would like to breed her? There are hundreds of thousands of cats being put to sleep every year because of people like you!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

LaurenDem said:


> <snip>
> 
> I have 1 male (Black and White) who is 2 and 1 female (Grey Tabby) who is 2 and a half, the male has been spayed but the female has not as we would like to breed her when she moves back in with us.
> 
> <snip>


Please, please get her spayed. The longer she is entire the bigger her chance of breast cancer, and of pyometra which is a very serious infection of the urterus plus of course there is always the risk she will escape when calling and come back pregnant.

Since you don't say otherwise I presume she's a moggie, and the rescues are already full to overflowing with moggie kittens. We need more like a hole in the head.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Ang2 said:


> You would like to breed her? There are hundreds of thousands of cats being put to sleep every year because of people like you!


Where's Shosh's post about neutering when you need it! I was hoping it was going to be a sticky!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

oh dear, I was going to offer to help you but when I read an un spayed 2 yrs old I started to worry.

I can keep an unsprayed female safe with me from other cats but I have questions of how do you know she is not already pregnant but the big issue I have is pyometra, if its going to take you over a year before breeding she is going to be older, the risks are too high to your female cat that I for one would not want the responsibility of.

Sorry but the health of your girl must come first and I don't think you fully understand the health risks involved of being un spayed and calling all the time, she must be very miserable.

However, get her spayed and I will offer to help for as long as needed.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I am appealing to the Admin to reinstate Shoshanah's post regarding the dangers of not neutering! it seems like Lauren (the OP of this thread) may not be aware of what she is potentially letting her poor little girl and herself into by breeding her moggy cat! I have had many cats but until I read Shosh's post I honestly didn't realise just how dangerous it is to leave a female un-neutered let alone the fate of her kittens afterwards, that doesn't bare thinking about! I have looked for the original thread from the member which Shosh replied to but that particular thread is missing from the OP's profile so I assume it has been removed from the boards? Any help please? it took a long time for Shosh to compose that post and it was very informative.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I agree with Soozi, I too tried to find the post but to no avail. 
Please can it be reinstated as it was one of the most important/informative posts on this forum.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I didn't realise it had been removed - seems ridiculous to me especially after Shosh went to so much trouble


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Wouldn't it be a good idea to have section specifically for information like Shosh provides and leave it there as it's of great value for newbies and those who don't have lot of experience with cats health or illnesses. In fact, we can all learn something no matter how much we know. It needs to be in a place where it's easily accessible and, I agree, when someone has obviously gone to a lot of trouble doing it, it shouldn't be removed


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

moggie14 said:


> I didn't realise it had been removed - seems ridiculous to me especially after Shosh went to so much trouble


I've looked everywhere I can think of but the thread has been removed!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Charity said:


> Wouldn't it be a good idea to have section specifically for information like Shosh provides and leave it there as it's of great value for newbies and those who don't have lot of experience with cats health or illnesses. In fact, we can all learn something no matter how much we know. It needs to be in a place where it's easily accessible and, I agree, when someone has obviously gone to a lot of trouble doing it, it shouldn't be removed


This was exactly my thought. I might start one later and then every time someone come's across a Shosh post we could add it in. It could be Shosh's wise words lol!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Can't give them a home, but wants to breed the female? What on earth? 

Some people have very skewed values. Poor little thing, hopefully the person taking care of her right now will get her spayed before it's too late.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Interesting that the OP hasn't come back. Could it be a case of it still being school holidays, and boredom when the expected outraged reaction didn't help?


----------



## LaurenDem (Aug 27, 2014)

All I'm trying to do is fine a nice home for my 2 cats but i seem to be being attacked from people about my female not being spayed. 

I didn't want to breed her originally but, unfortunately for me, i went on holiday leaving my brother to care for them in my house and he didn't really care too much about them and let her out, even though i specifically asked him not too.

She was about 1 and a half when this happened and it was not intentional at all. I have had cats all my life but they have always been spayed males so this is the first female i have ever had and even though i take her to the vets every 6 months for a general check up they have never mentioned anything to me about it being bad for her not being spayed, otherwise i would have done it when she was younger.

I know that animal shelters are full to the brim with cats, my uncle got one not long ago from there, but if I'm not wrong you would have to pay a fee to adopt the cat, i think its £50 for a cat and about £100 for a dog, but the people I gave my kittens away to for free, who are all friends of mine so i know who they are, never really thought about having cats/multiple cats before my girl had hers but they were more than happy to take them and now they are all being very well looked after.

Unfortunately, as I am typing this, I have taken both of my cats off her. I took them both to the vets for their 6 monthly check up and my girls booster jab but my male is very poorly, he has been loosing a lot of weight over a short space of time, they are both riddled with flees, even though she promised me she wormed and flea-ed them in July and he also has a slight heart murmur.

I put my faith into this woman for her to look after them and she failed, and even though we were going round to see them all the time, she never mentioned any problems with them.

I have made an arrangement with one of my parents for her to look after them, currently in quarantine until all of the fleas are gone, until we can move out. It has put me in a better situation than before but not a situation i would like to be in, all i want is for my cats to be safe and happy.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry, and I am not being funny but it was your responsibility to ensure your girl was spayed before you went on holiday, as for your male losing weight, you say you went round all the time, if that was the case you must have noticed the weight loss.

Your male cat needs a good flea and worm treatment and put on a high quality food, the heart murmur wont prevent him from gaining weight, I would also add a vitamin paste, he will need more meals fed to him.

If you want any advise on how to get your male to gain weight, I am sure members will be happy to give advise on this.

Glad you have somewhere for your cats.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I have 1 male (Black and White) who is 2 and 1 female (Grey Tabby) who is 2 and a half, the male has been spayed but the female has not as we would like to breed her when she moves back in with us. 

I didn't want to breed her originally but, unfortunately for me, i went on holiday leaving my brother to care for them in my house and he didn't really care too much about them and let her out, even though i specifically asked him not too.

These two comments don't make sense. So you didn't want to breed your cat, but now you want to keep her entire because you want to breed her when you get her back? Just so that you can give the kittens to people who'd never considered having cats before, so that they don't have to pay £50 for a vaccinated, health checked rescue kitten? HUH?????????? Doesn't make sense!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

carly87 said:


> I have 1 male (Black and White) who is 2 and 1 female (Grey Tabby) who is 2 and a half, the male has been spayed but the female has not as we would like to breed her when she moves back in with us.
> 
> I didn't want to breed her originally but, unfortunately for me, i went on holiday leaving my brother to care for them in my house and he didn't really care too much about them and let her out, even though i specifically asked him not too.
> 
> These two comments don't make sense. So you didn't want to breed your cat, but now you want to keep her entire because you want to breed her when you get her back? Just so that you can give the kittens to people who'd never considered having cats before, so that they don't have to pay £50 for a vaccinated, health checked rescue kitten? HUH?????????? Doesn't make sense!


Me too, Carly, I'm now totally confused...what exactly is OP trying to say, that the cat has been out so it cannot be spayed. Saying which, they do look like two lovely cats, very sweet looking.


----------



## LaurenDem (Aug 27, 2014)

carly87 said:


> I have 1 male (Black and White) who is 2 and 1 female (Grey Tabby) who is 2 and a half, the male has been spayed but the female has not as we would like to breed her when she moves back in with us.
> 
> I didn't want to breed her originally but, unfortunately for me, i went on holiday leaving my brother to care for them in my house and he didn't really care too much about them and let her out, even though i specifically asked him not too.
> 
> These two comments don't make sense. So you didn't want to breed your cat, but now you want to keep her entire because you want to breed her when you get her back? Just so that you can give the kittens to people who'd never considered having cats before, so that they don't have to pay £50 for a vaccinated, health checked rescue kitten? HUH?????????? Doesn't make sense!


Originally we did want to breed her but not until she was older, 3 or 4 maybe, but she got pregnant early. Now we would like to breed her 1 more time, she loved being a mum and she only had a small litter last time, if she has a small litter again we would keep them and have them all spayed, including the mum after she has finished milking. That has been my plan all along to keep the kittens, but due to it not being a planned pregnancy we could not keep any. And before my friends took the kittens, they were all health checked, vaccinated but not spayed as they were not old enough.


----------



## LaurenDem (Aug 27, 2014)

Calvine said:


> Me too, Carly, I'm now totally confused...what exactly is OP trying to say, that the cat has been out so it cannot be spayed. Saying which, they do look like two lovely cats, very sweet looking.


I am not saying that she cannot be spayed, but that she was not spayed earlier in her life because we did want to breed her to keep her kittens, but we could not keep these kittens as it was not a planned pregnancy and we did not have the means to be able to keep any of them.

She would be fine to be spayed now if need be, but all I'm saying is that i would like to not have her spayed for a year or so, obviously the health of my cats comes first, which is why I look them away from the lady who was not looking after them and if not having her spayed causes health issues i will do it immediately but she got the all clear from the vets yesterday.


----------



## Aubrie30 (Aug 10, 2014)

What's the difference between an unplanned litter and a planned litter in terms of keeping them?

Many vets will spay/neuter from 8 or 9 weeks so there is just no excuse not to have them done and then give them away to people who have never even contemplated having a cat before and have likely not done any research. It's completely irresponsible.

What is the purpose of having a second litter? In what way does it benefit your cat?


----------



## LaurenDem (Aug 27, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> Sorry, and I am not being funny but it was your responsibility to ensure your girl was spayed before you went on holiday, as for your male losing weight, you say you went round all the time, if that was the case you must have noticed the weight loss.
> 
> Your male cat needs a good flea and worm treatment and put on a high quality food, the heart murmur wont prevent him from gaining weight, I would also add a vitamin paste, he will need more meals fed to him.
> 
> ...


We were round all the time but he has lost it dramatically, when i took him to the vets on Friday he was 3.6kg which was low, so i bought him high quality food and gave them to the lady looking after him to feed him, but when the vet checked him yesterday he had dropped to 3.4kg, she said it could be to do with the fleas which are being treated.

I was looking at the vitamin paste but i wanted to see if i could help him gain a little bit of weight first and then start giving him some of the vitamin paste.

As for my female, we didn't want to have her spayed so we could breed her once and keep the kittens ourselves, so we had set up out back garden, which is huge and full of grass, so she could go out and roam but not get out of the perimeters when she was in season and it has worked fine, she wasn't confined to small spaces and she was a happy cat but my brother let her out the front door where she of course got out.

I had set up a nice home environment for both my cats, spayed or none spayed, but my brother did not really care about that and just let them do whatever, he barely cleaned out their litter trays while i was away. I understand where you are coming from, but i really feel like people are blaming me for whats happened.

I came here looking for some help and advice, and got some, but i have also received comments about how i care for my cats.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Quite simply , not having her spayed means she's highly likeky to have kittens while under someone elses care.
When a cat wants to get out it will stop at nothing , one of my cats , although spayed, was like lightening every time a door or window was opened. It's an enormous responsibilty and not many people would take it on.
If you're so desparate for a kitten ( or kittens ) why not promise yourself one when you have your housing sorted - it's only a year ?And get one from a rescue.


----------



## Aubrie30 (Aug 10, 2014)

Not having her spayed doesn't cause health issues but pregnancy and birth puts her at risk. What are you going to do if it's 2am and a kitten is stuck? Do you know what to do? What if the kittens struggle and don't feed? Are you prepared to hand rear them? Are you prepared for the vet bills if any of the kittens or mum is poorly after the birth?

There are thousands and thousands of moggies in rescues up and down the country, if you want a kitten the rescue one. Don't put your girl at risk just because you want a kitten. Having babies is of absolutely no benefit to her at all.


----------



## LaurenDem (Aug 27, 2014)

Aubrie30 said:


> What's the difference between an unplanned litter and a planned litter in terms of keeping them?
> 
> Many vets will spay/neuter from 8 or 9 weeks so there is just no excuse not to have them done and then give them away to people who have never even contemplated having a cat before and have likely not done any research. It's completely irresponsible.
> 
> What is the purpose of having a second litter? In what way does it benefit your cat?


Well in terms of planned and unplanned, we also had done no research up until she was pregnant on how to care for kittens in their early life, in case mother rejected them, which for the first day she did. We also did not have the right living arrangement to have more than 2 cats. My plan was to move out and live with my parent with my cats and save for a bigger house, which is what we are doing now, but my parent then changed her mind about looking after them so i had to find alternative accommodation.

As for spaying, I did offer to keep the kittens until they were 10 weeks old so we can have them spayed but they all said no, the kittens are now about 10 months old and none of them are yet to be spayed, but this is the decision of the owner.

My girl loved being a mum, she was really caring and fir her first litter, although we had a few issues at first, she did really well looking after them. I hated having to take them away from her and even now in the other house, she was a mum to 3 other kittens. I'm sure most pet owners will agree that you can tell when your pets are happy and she really was, i think it would be nice for her to have another litter and actually be able to see them grow up. Is there something wrong with wanting that?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm sorry , but I just think the timing is wrong. As I said before if you're unable to care for them for the next year you're going have to trust someone else to do it - and as you've proved to yorself , accidents happen all too easily.


----------



## LaurenDem (Aug 27, 2014)

Aubrie30 said:


> Not having her spayed doesn't cause health issues but pregnancy and birth puts her at risk. What are you going to do if it's 2am and a kitten is stuck? Do you know what to do? What if the kittens struggle and don't feed? Are you prepared to hand rear them? Are you prepared for the vet bills if any of the kittens or mum is poorly after the birth?
> 
> There are thousands and thousands of moggies in rescues up and down the country, if you want a kitten the rescue one. Don't put your girl at risk just because you want a kitten. Having babies is of absolutely no benefit to her at all.


Well firstly, i swatted up before the birth on what to do and luckily we had everything prepared and it was early in the morning, 5am if i remember right but i noticed her signs of imminent birth and could be there, everything went smoothly as far as the birth is concerned, she was cleaning them off fine and i made sure they were all alive but, an hour after they were all born she would not let any of them suckle. We had to rush out to the pet store and bought some kitten milk and we hand fed them for the first day, but later that evening she came around and let them feed.

And im aware how many kittens are in rescues but if i just wanted a kitten thats the first place i would go, but i want her to be able to keep her own.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Happy to give advise to you, I would use the vitamin paste for your male, this will only ensure he gets extra vitamins he will need as fleas cause anaemia.

If there is no underlying illness, your male will gain weight, it is a shame the person who cared for your male didn't address the fleas in the beginning, but its done now.

So use something like Advantage or Advocate, this will kill fleas quickly, anything in petshops is useless.

Also you will need to worm your boy, fleas carry tapeworm, this can cause weigh loss, you need to use Milbemax or Drontal tablets, Dontal you can buy almost anywhere, Milbemax is vet only.

Do you need any another advise at the moment?

You girl, I understand you wanting to breed her, but if she keeps coming into call and not mated, you do run a high risk of her getting pyometra, this is not always an open pyo where the infection is seen, if it is a closed pyo she could die, she will become seriously ill before you notice, I just don't want you to think queens can be left to keep calling, they cant.


----------



## Aubrie30 (Aug 10, 2014)

It's not the decision of the owner at all. Many, many breeders sell with condition that the kittens must be spayed/neutered. I only have a moggy from an 'oops' litter but I still have to show the breeder paper work from the vet to prove I've had him done. It's just being a responsible cat owner.

What if she has a large litter this time? Six kittens is not unusual, then you would have eight cats to insure, neuter/spay, feed etc. By keeping all of them you must get them done otherwise they will mate with each other are you prepared do do that?


----------



## LaurenDem (Aug 27, 2014)

Aubrie30 said:


> It's not the decision of the owner at all. Many, many breeders sell with condition that the kittens must be spayed/neutered. I only have a moggy from an 'oops' litter but I still have to show the breeder paper work from the vet to prove I've had him done. It's just being a responsible cat owner.
> 
> What if she has a large litter this time? Six kittens is not unusual, then you would have eight cats to insure, neuter/spay, feed etc. By keeping all of them you must get them done otherwise they will mate with each other are you prepared do do that?


Well this is the situation i was talking about, as soon as i get my house i will have enough space and money to be able to do that and if there is a large litter i wouldn't mind but like i said, no one ever warmed me about the health issues before but of course now I'm aware i will more than likely get her spayed asap.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

The other thing to keep in mind is that she will likely be unhappy if you keep a lot of her kittens. Mums are fine with them for the most part until they begin to mature and grow up. Then mum will growl and swat at them and may even fight with them. Makes sense from a nature point of view, as she is driving them off, forcing them to move to a different area before they reproduce, thus maintaining good genetic diversity. In a home environment, she will do the same thing, but of course the kittens can't move anywhere else.

I've kept 3 generations now of breeding cats, and always, the mums love their kittens deeply, then become ver reticent and treat them as no more than an annoyance once they've gone through this period. In my current case, granny won't let her daughter share a basket or even a chair with her, but will tolerate her quite well in that she doesn't smack her. Mummy isn't really bothered with her mum or her baby... Until baby got pregnant. Suddenly, mummy and granny are interested and are taking an active role, but before this, she was just another cat. Baby would much rather cuddle up with an unrelated cat, who was her playmate and older sister roled into one as they grew up quite close together.

Family dynamics in cats are in no respect as cosy as human ones. Please keep this in mind as you may find yourself quite upset and disappointed.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Happy to give advise to you, I would use the vitamin paste for your male, this will only ensure he gets extra vitamins he will need as fleas cause anaemia.
> 
> If there is no underlying illness, your male will gain weight, it is a shame the person who cared for your male didn't address the fleas in the beginning, but its done now.
> 
> ...


CC...what would you recommend in the way of vitamin paste or some supplement to put condition on a little cat who has been a bit under the weather after being a stray for a few months? Thanks you!!xxx


----------



## Aeschylus (Sep 19, 2013)

I have to say, I agree with what some of the others have said. 

I can totally understand the desire to let your female have one more litter (who doesn't love cute kittens?), but I think the most important question is whether it's in her best interests.

If you leave her to call for another year, she could become quite distressed, and the risk of pyometra is a real concern.

As you know, many people allow their female cats to have several litters, but in this forum you'll find a lot of people who work with rescue cats and who have everyday knowledge of the difficulties caused by so many litters, even when they're planned. People here are passionate about every cat's health and well-being. 

I know you might feel disappointed about getting your female spayed, but I think you got really good advice from those who suggested that you could get a rescue kitten or two in the future, when your circumstances are more settled.

Clearly you love your cats and want what's best for them. I hope you find a solution to your current difficulties, and I hope your male cat is on the road to recovery very soon.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Every time she calls she increases her chances of breast cancer.

The longer she is unspayed the greater her changes of pyometra.

Unspayed unmated cats can also get sexually frustrated which can lead to behavioural problems.



> And im aware how many kittens are in rescues but if i just wanted a kitten thats the first place i would go, but i want her to be able to keep her own.


What makes her kittens so special that you are risking her long-term health? So she loved her first litter.

Nearly all female cats are excellent mothers and adore their kittens, it's not a reason to breed them.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Credit where it's due - your friend took on your cats to help you out, I don't think it's very fair to blame her. If she has 7 cats of her own perhaps she couldn't cope but didn't want to admit this to you in case you felt guilty. 
Loads of cats have got fleas this year - including many on this forum - did you provide her with a decent spot on for your two to be done every month?
It could be a coincidence that your boy got sick.
There seems to be a lot of shifting the blame here - it's also your fault your girl got pregnant, if she was already spayed and was let out it wouldn't have been a problem would it 
Also I thought your Dad wouldn't allow you to move in with the cats, so where are they going now?
I'd have a good think about this - are you really in a position to give these cats a happy life, being shifted from home to home with no permanent safe place to live out their days? What happens if you can't buy a house next year?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Calvine said:


> CC...what would you recommend in the way of vitamin paste or some supplement to put condition on a little cat who has been a bit under the weather after being a stray for a few months? Thanks you!!xxx


Ive found Trixie Kitten Vitamin Paste very good, also Nutridrops. x


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Aubrie30 said:


> *Not having her spayed doesn't cause health issues *but pregnancy and birth puts her at risk. What are you going to do if it's 2am and a kitten is stuck? Do you know what to do? What if the kittens struggle and don't feed? Are you prepared to hand rear them? Are you prepared for the vet bills if any of the kittens or mum is poorly after the birth?
> 
> There are thousands and thousands of moggies in rescues up and down the country, if you want a kitten the rescue one. Don't put your girl at risk just because you want a kitten. Having babies is of absolutely no benefit to her at all.


This is not true. Not having her spayed can cause plenty of health issues, the most common being pyometra, a potentially fatal infection of the uterus. In addition to that, uterine cancer, both 100% preventable with spaying and every heat cycle increases the risk of breast cancer, even after she is spayed.

Not to mention the emotional stress of endless repeat heat cycles.



LaurenDem said:


> Well in terms of planned and unplanned, we also had done no research up until she was pregnant on how to care for kittens in their early life, in case mother rejected them, which for the first day she did. We also did not have the right living arrangement to have more than 2 cats. My plan was to move out and live with my parent with my cats and save for a bigger house, which is what we are doing now, but my parent then changed her mind about looking after them so i had to find alternative accommodation.
> 
> As for spaying, I did offer to keep the kittens until they were 10 weeks old so we can have them spayed but they all said no, the kittens are now about 10 months old and none of them are yet to be spayed, but this is the decision of the owner.
> 
> *My girl loved being a mum, she was really caring and fir her first litter, *although we had a few issues at first, she did really well looking after them. I hated having to take them away from her and even now in the other house, she was a mum to 3 other kittens. I'm sure most pet owners will agree that you can tell when your pets are happy and she really was, i think it would be nice for her to have another litter and actually be able to see them grow up. Is there something wrong with wanting that?


That is instinctual behavior, she doesn't crave being a mum again. She has no thoughts about it at all, it's all biological. Do the right thing by her, have her spayed now. PLEASE, for her best interest, spay her now.

As many others have posted there are plenty of unwanted kittens for anyone who wants to raise kittens.


----------



## Aubrie30 (Aug 10, 2014)

lorilu said:


> *This is not true. Not having her spayed can cause plenty of health issues, the most common being pyometra, a potentially fatal infection of the uterus. In addition to that, uterine cancer, both 100% preventable with spaying and every heat cycle increases the risk of breast cancer, even after she is spayed.
> 
> Not to mention the emotional stress of endless repeat heat cycles.*
> 
> ...


Sorry, I didn't know about that. Thanks for putting me right, you learn something new every day!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

We all learn something new every day.


----------



## LaurenDem (Aug 27, 2014)

moggie14 said:


> Credit where it's due - your friend took on your cats to help you out, I don't think it's very fair to blame her. If she has 7 cats of her own perhaps she couldn't cope but didn't want to admit this to you in case you felt guilty.
> Loads of cats have got fleas this year - including many on this forum - did you provide her with a decent spot on for your two to be done every month?
> It could be a coincidence that your boy got sick.
> There seems to be a lot of shifting the blame here - it's also your fault your girl got pregnant, if she was already spayed and was let out it wouldn't have been a problem would it
> ...


My mum has taken them on, my parents are separated so live in separate houses, and i live with my dad but he doesn't live far away from my mum so i will be seeing them everyday. And its not a case of "what if i cant buy a house" because i already have enough money saved up for a deposit, im just making sure i have enough money to cover solicitors feed etc. Luckily my family have stepped in to help out with my house stresses to make it go easier/quicker.

I completely agree about her not being able to cope with those amount of cats and not wanting to tell me, its understandable, but she only had 1 to begin with but then took on 6 others, some rescue, others just from pet shops, and i did provide money for her to buy the flea treatment but i could not apply it myself with the rest of the cats in the house, and every time i provided her with the actual flee treatment, how would i know she was using it on mine and not hers. Like i said in an earlier reply, i put my faith in this woman, who i was paying nearly £200 a month to look after my cats, she clearly lied to me about a few things, she told me just before i took then to the vets she told me she had gone through them with a fine toothed comb, but this obviously wasn't the case.

If i had any idea his health was that bad, i would have done something months ago, but i honestly had no idea.

I'm really not a bad person, i thought i was doing what was right, i knew i could afford to have someone look after them, and i really didn't want to give them up. Should I have given them up to a shelter?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I do get that you thought they were going to be well cared for. I'm glad your mother has them now and I hope they've been properly treated for fleas/parasites and any illness. So I am sympathetic to a point.

But please, please PLEASE get the female spayed. Now. Immediately. Don't make her suffer through even one more heat. It's what's best for HER. And that is what matters most.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

As Carly has said it is quite likely your cat would reject her kittens once they were weaned, and would want them gone. If you insist on keeping them you would be likely to make the mum cat unhappy, and worse case scenario she would leave home and find somewhere else to live (it happened to my friend's female cat when my friend kept one of the kittens).

When Rescues are full to bursting with kittens and cats there is absolutely no justification whatsoever for allowing your cat to produce yet more kittens! 

I am shocked to hear none of the kittens you homed from the first litter have yet been spayed or neutered at 10 months old, so they too will be adding to the cat population.  You should have insisted the people to whom you gave the kittens must give you their word they would neuter or spay at 4 mths old. 

Please don't allow your poor cat to keep coming into heat over and over again without being mated. This is a unkind thing to do to her, she must be enormously frustrated. Also, as others have said, the longer you leave her unspayed the greater the risk of her getting a deadly womb infection called pyometra. 

Please do the decent thing and get her spayed immediately. This is so depressing


----------

